# BioChar



## MaxBlast (Dec 17, 2012)

An ex-Mobile Oil Engineer here started a small wood mill. He had lots of excess wood and was trying to figure out what to do with it. He researched and discovered BioChar... a fertilizer used in the Amazons hundreds of years ago. So now he makes it along with a liquid fertilizer to go along with it. 

Search BioChar to learn more... There are a couple of good documentaries about it. The microbes live in it for 50+ years... as the BioChar does not decompose.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

There's an advocate of bio char living about 5 miles from me. She has a booth at all the farm and garden type outdoor shows and festivals,visits schools,etc.passing out fliers she's printed and teaching how to build ovens to make it. Our county is big on homesteading,organics,alternative energy/everything and Yes,even bio char! :spinsmiley:


----------

